# How long do I have to wait between IVF cycles?



## Dundinha (Feb 20, 2005)

Last week I learned my first IVF attempt had failed, although response was poor, (only 3 follicles) at least 2 did fertilise and were transfered. Day 12 AET pregnancy test was 10 (HCG) which I understand was probably an aborted implantation.

Despite doing a lot of research I've not found any reference about the time one needs to wait between cycles - I assume minimum is to wait another month until the next cycle, ie clearly can't do back to back cycles.

Any experiences & advice will be welcome.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Dundinha,

Most ivf clinics (the 3 that I have been to anyway!) recommend a minimum of 1 month's break between ivf cycles.  Basically you need at least this time to recover from the stim. drugs, for you ovaries to settle after stimulation and retrieval and for your womb lining to build back up.  

Anyway, I feel a break is good for mind and body after a cycle.  The best thing would be to double check with your clinic on their treatment plan.

Good luck
Daisy
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya dundinha

so sorry about your bfn 

at my clinic they insisted i had 3 a/f's before i could start tx again (started d/r with my 4th a/f) i think it all depends on which clinic you are at as they all seem to have different rules, best of luck

pam xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Dundinha,
sorry about your negative.  
It depends on your clinic.
My clinic says one full bleed afterwards, so one month, except after a biochemical (ie what you've had) when they made me wait for 2 AFs as strictly speaking it was a pregnancy.

Best of luck,
Claire


----------



## Dundinha (Feb 20, 2005)

I've just had my follow-up following the failed cycle and my Doctor has said I can start another IVF straight away. I'm currently on cycle day5 and he wants me to start the synarel straight away for 2 weeks. He found 5 antral follicles and thinks this is a better sign than last time.

If I now take the Synarel for 2weeks what happens to these developing follicles as I won't start the stims for 2 weeks either? I always thought that an IVF cycle was supposed to run with your own cycle so this is totally allien to anything I've read. However the Doc seems convinced this will all be fine.

I'd really appreciate any advice as I'm confused by this. I should mention there is good practical reason to start again asap as there might not be a chance for some time because I have to go abroad for a while and wont be able to try the IVF there.

Thanks for reading.


----------

